# Building a vegetarian grocery list for a poor college student



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi, everyone in Health & Fitness! 

I come to you requesting some advice on my grocery store list that I wish to build into a more non-wasteful, vegetarian, preferably healthy, preferably yummy, and preferably non-expensive list/ideas as I've found myself living off of popcorn and pop tarts as of late (not the worst, but I wouldn't recommend this diet to anyone who would like to feel good and healthy).

I am definitely not a master chef by any means (I am known to have burnt pasta on one or two occasions), but I don't mind preparation. 

All advice is welcome--whether you lived the poor college student food life, you are just a super excellent grocery shopper, or whether you happen to be a vegetarian with a few cooking tricks up your sleeve. 

<3 you all & thank you in advance.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Not sure what you like, but I went through a health-freak few months while losing weight and there's definitely some staples as far as produce is concerned.

Produce

i. fruit

Bananas
Apples
Pineapple (if on sale, they can be SUPER cheap and can be used in a ton of ways)

ii. Vegetables/etc

Sweet Potatoes (very, very good baked with butter/margarine/substitute if you don't use real butter) 
Canned vegetables (green beans, corn, carrots, peas)

Frozen veggies are your best friend, bruh. It can be slightly costly, but it depends on what you buy and where you buy it. I find things like frozen broccoli can be slightly expensive (2.50-4 bucks per bag) but if you buy this stuff at places like Aldi, Walmart or Costco you can get it either really cheap (aldi) or in bulk and much more worth your money. (walmart, costco)

So,

Frozen Broccoli
Brussel Sprouts (bleh, some people like them)
Mixed Vegetables (you can mix this with rice, or rice alternatives like quinoa and it's super yummy.)

I might be back with more.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Bagels
Yogurt
Croissants
English muffins
Regular muffins
Cereal


----------



## roseboy (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm also in college, but vegan! I totally understand your struggle. I usually have:

Peanut butter 
Rice 
Fresh vegetables (which I know can be pricey) 
Canned fruits (in smoothies don't taste quite as ridiculous maybe) 
Oatmeal
Nuts (perhaps once every 2-3 weeks) 

I'm quite unadventurous with food; I tend to always get these items, and I thought it would be more before I wrote it down. Hopefully it will help you a bit anyway!


----------



## jackie_xl (Feb 18, 2015)

I think oatmeal is a very versatile thing for breakfast. I make it at work with quick or regular oats and add-ins.
--I get hot water from the coffee machines in the cafe, put in enough oatmeal to soak up most of the water. Then I add different things: brown sugar, coconut flakes, sunflower seeds, cut up apple, banana, raisins, etc. Be creative with whatever you like.
Same with salads if you like them. Don't make a typical salad. You don't have to have lettuce and you can use fruit instead of vegetables. Use things you like. I also like to cut things chunkier or really diced. 
Vegetable soups cold or hot. I never could get into the cold ones, but soup can be really cheap and an easy thing to eat with crackers or croutons. You can make homemade granola/energy bars (plenty of recipes online). 
I think a big part of it is where you shop. I shop at Aldi's a lot. They have fruits and vegetables I can actually afford. Don't know where you live or the stores nearby, but check out something like Aldi's, a dollar store or farmer's markets, etc. If you know someone else that is poor and seems to be doing well - find out where they go. You can grow things in buckets - usually stores that have a bakery will give you empty cake icing/frosting buckets.
If you can find a friend to share meals with or trade cooking. Use coupons for frozen or canned items and stock up when you find a good deal. Remember to be creative with storage..... no one has to know about the canned food under your bed haha. And never turn down anyone offering you a free meal or anything they have extra. Esp family or friend's families.
Sorry to be so long-winded... I have had to watch pennies for a long time. Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Find a local market that sells produce and shop there. You'll save a fortune. Big grocery stores rip you off so badly on produce. 

Some cheap staples I keep around:

Eggs
Nuts/seeds (cheap ish in bulk or from Costco) 
Tofu
Black beans
Brown rice
Sweet potatoes
Apples
Broccoli
Whole grain bread or pitas
Chickpeas for homemade hummus
Coconut milk
Cabbage
Low fat Greek yogurt
Peanut butter
Squash

When on sale I buy:

Avocados
Mushrooms
Cherry tomatoes 
Quinoa
Almond milk
Cheese

You can do so much with this stuff. Hummus is cheap and easy to make, and stores well. You can make a killer salsa with sweet potatoes and avocados which is filling and good on rice or corn chips. Cabbage is cheap and awesome for you, you can braise it with some apples and a bit of olive oil/butter/coconut oil/ whatever. If you have a good processor, throw a couple eggs, black beans, some spices and herbs in there and you can make black bean burgers for the summer time. Then at the end of the week... Mystery soup! Whichh means dump all your veggies that are starting to go south in a pot with some spices and there you go. 

I love to cook in case you can't tell.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

BlackDog said:


> Find a local market that sells produce and shop there. You'll save a fortune. Big grocery stores rip you off so badly on produce.
> 
> Some cheap staples I keep around:
> 
> ...


Great list. 

+1 on all of this except the eggs and dairy (I'm a vegan)

I would add lentils. Easy to cook. Inexpensive.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

@_perpetuallyreticent_
Thank you for some yummy produce ideas; I love brussel sprouts  The only thing with frozen vegetables is that my fridge has a very small freezer that is currently frozen shut >.< I'd say it's cold enough outside this winter to keep perishables outside, but I'm afraid the feral kitties might get into it (we have a lot where I live, though they are very sweet). I'll work on defrosting my fridge I suppose!

I'd love to hear any other ideas you have if you think of any more!

@_Moonious_
Yay, A non-cooking list! Thank you 

@_roseboy_
Thanks, I never really thought to buy canned fruits for smoothies before. Do you think it's better then or equal to frozen fruit?

I tried being a like a year or two in when I first became vegetarian, but it didn't last for an entire day. Cheese is my kryptonite :laughing:

@_jackie_xl_
Ah, oatmeal at work using the coffee machine. I work in an office that the coffee happens to be located just behind me to the right, so huzzah! That's very clever, thank you.
It's funny that I never thought about getting so creative with fruit salads or any other sort of salad besides the lettuce-y kind. 

Your food ideas were so.. inspiring to my creative side in a strange way haha, thank you. (Also, I've never been all that much into cold soups either).

@_BlackDog_
Nice tip about the larger markets. I semi-recently moved here for school, about 15 hours away from my usual farmers market, so I have yet to look around to see if there are any semi-close by that I could become a patron of. I shall do some research and ask around. My campus actually has a farm and we do grow a lot of produce, but I think there are certain contracts and such that the school has, though I wonder if I could buy from them somehow on a regular basis.

Your list is amazing, and I bet if you made me a meal it'd be one of the yummiest and healthiest ever. You sound like you really know what you're doing food wise, and I appreciate your thought in the lists. <3

@_MsBossyPants_
lentils, hmm.. I don't think I have much experience cooking/eating them. Do you have any favorite ways to prepare/serve them? Oh and thank you


----------



## roseboy (Feb 24, 2015)

@rambleonrose I would say canned fruit is equal to frozen fruit if you freeze them once out of the can haha. If you just use them straight from the can you'll probably want to add ice, and then I'd say canned fruits aren't as strong an option in this case. I hope that wasn't too confusing . . .


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

rambleonrose said:


> @_MsBossyPants_
> lentils, hmm.. I don't think I have much experience cooking/eating them. Do you have any favorite ways to prepare/serve them? Oh and thank you


Easy to cook. I like to make a thick soup. 
One onion, 2 large carrots, 2 celery stalks, all diced and sautéed in olive oil 
(do that in the pot you're going to make the soup in (less dishes :wink
Add 2 cups water and 2 cups vegetable stock
One cup lentils
Cook until the lentils are soft
salt, pepper

Simple, but delish.

Or just cook them in water, drain, keep in the fridge, and to wraps, soups, or salads as a protein boost.

Google "lentil recipes" - all kinds of different ways to serve them, depending on your taste.

Tip: don't add salt or anything acidic (like tomatoes) until after they've cooked. It makes them tough and mealy. 

Also: bring them to a boil, then *simmer* on low heat until ready. Cooking them at high heat tends to make them mushy.


----------



## Deity (Dec 26, 2014)

I agree immensely with the list from @BlackDog as well as the lentil soup @MsBossyPants (delicious soup as well).
One item of food I particularly enjoy are almonds. As much as they confuse me, they are delicious.

Nice thread too. You're clever for coming on here and asking for a grocery list. Most of my friends just live off of $1 packs of crisps!
One of them once bought a large packet of pasta, but then realized they didn't have any pots to boil the pasta in, and they didn't have the money to buy a pot. So they just ate the dry pieces of pasta from the packet as a snack. 
:laughing:


----------



## IIIIII (Oct 2, 2013)

If you can get an electric pressure cooker in the place where you stay, then dry beans all the way soak them over night or quick soak them and you can have them ready in 8 minutes at pressure. Plus you get a slow cooker, browner/saute and a veggie steamer all rolled up in one, makes cooking veggie food a snap and really opens up your options, and cuts down on your prep time.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

@_roseboy_
So yummy wise it's equal if you freeze or add ice to the canned fruits, I think is what you are saying? Nutritionally, do you know if there is a difference between canned vs. frozen? I know fresh is the best option, but is it that drastic a nutritional change to eat canned or frozen?

@_MsBossyPants_
Thank you, that sounds delicious and I love the minimal clean up ^_^
One last thing, do lentils have a very strong taste or is more like the subtlety of a bean?

@_Deity_
Almonds are the best snack and add on to almost any meal. They're probably in my top three nuts: pistachio, sunflower seeds (does this count as a nut? :/), and almonds.

I bought some pasta last semester when I stayed around during Thanksgiving break (the three/four day break wasn't worth flying up to NH with winter break right around the corner), and was very sad to discover that someone had thrown away all the pans and pots after I had just bought a box of pasta! I think the pasta is still sitting next to my coffee machine haha.

@_IIIIII_
Electric pressure cooker?? I don't think I have ever heard of this, but I'm imagining a pressure washer emitting hot water like a firehose at noodles and beans.  Is this like a crock pot?
I like that you say it will cut down on preparation time & open up my veggie food options. Are these machines expensive to acquire?


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

rambleonrose said:


> @_MsBossyPants_
> Thank you, that sounds delicious and I love the minimal clean up ^_^
> One last thing, do lentils have a very strong taste or is more like the subtlety of a bean?


like beans


----------



## IIIIII (Oct 2, 2013)

rambleonrose said:


> @_roseboy_
> So yummy wise it's equal if you freeze or add ice to the canned fruits, I think is what you are saying? Nutritionally, do you know if there is a difference between canned vs. frozen? I know fresh is the best option, but is it that drastic a nutritional change to eat canned or frozen?
> 
> @_MsBossyPants_
> ...


No you can get this one for three payments of $45 dollars US, they are truly awesome, I swear to you once you learn how to use one you will never go back
Power Pressure Cooker XL | PowerPressureCooker.com


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

wheat bran and oatmeal

and sriracha

and fucking lentils! progresso are on point.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

IIIIII said:


> No you can get this one for three payments of $45 dollars US, they are truly awesome, I swear to you once you learn how to use one you will never go back
> Power Pressure Cooker XL | PowerPressureCooker.com


Ooohh you can use it for canning fruits and veggies? I've always wanted to try fermenting string beans (their my favorite), and cabbage. 

Thanks, I'm going to look more into this. <3


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

kiwig0ld said:


> wheat bran and oatmeal
> 
> and sriracha
> 
> and fucking lentils! progresso are on point.


wheat bean, oatmeal, sriracha, and fucking lentils all in one bowl? or sriracha and fucking lentils separate from wheat bran and oatmeal?


 Thank you, btw.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

You can also find cheap, frozen dinners that are vegetarian. Although be careful to check the ingredients. Sometimes they like to sneak animal products in there.

I personally like granola bars, peanutbutter, and apple slices for a snack :kitteh: Another thing you may want to consider: canned soup. Where I live, you can get a can of campbell's for about $0.80, and one can of tomato soup is enough for two meals for me


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> You can also find cheap, frozen dinners that are vegetarian. Although be careful to check the ingredients. Sometimes they like to sneak animal products in there.
> 
> I personally like granola bars, peanutbutter, and apple slices for a snack :kitteh: Another thing you may want to consider: canned soup. Where I live, you can get a can of campbell's for about $0.80, and one can of tomato soup is enough for two meals for me


Thank you  Soup is an awesome cheap meal.

p.s. it's the second "ass" in assassin, right? :tongue:


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

rambleonrose said:


> Thank you  Soup is an awesome cheap meal.
> 
> p.s. it's the second "ass" in assassin, right? :tongue:


or maybe the third. I'm not really sure 

Oh, and trail mix is a lifesaver although it can get pricey. I find making my own to be a bit more economical. Just get a big can of mixed nuts, raisins, and whatever else you might want. Easy, and a good source of protein!


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> or maybe the third. I'm not really sure
> 
> Oh, and trail mix is a lifesaver although it can get pricey. I find making my own to be a bit more economical. Just get a big can of mixed nuts, raisins, and whatever else you might want. Easy, and a good source of protein!


Trail mix is great. Though the temptation to have the ratio of m&m's waaay outnumber all the healthy stuff is always so strong :crazy:


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

rambleonrose said:


> Trail mix is great. Though the temptation to have the ratio of m&m's waaay outnumber all the healthy stuff is always so strong :crazy:


NOOOOOOOOOOO m&m's are evil haha

I'm in the process of trying to go vegan, so I usually nix the m&m's. But I guess with that logic, peanut m&m's could count as trail mix :tongue:


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

Bread is great, especially whole wheat, you can freeze it and it lasts forever. Almost any grain, rice, quinoa, oatmeal.
Eggs are cheap and extremely versatile.
Beans are cheap and filling, and last forever too. 
Sweet potatoes.
Frozen vegetables. 
Vegetable broths. 

I tend to splurge on fruits and veggies because they're so cheap like bananas, apples, onions and sometimes carrots. 

Granted, I'm also choosing this stuff because I know it's what lasts longer than say fresh produce I might not get to if I'm the only person eating the food. I find it to be reasonably cheaper to find foods that do last longer, because that means less trips to the grocery store, and spending less money.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Fleetfoot said:


> Bread is great, especially whole wheat, you can freeze it and it lasts forever. Almost any grain, rice, quinoa, oatmeal.
> Eggs are cheap and extremely versatile.
> Beans are cheap and filling, and last forever too.
> Sweet potatoes.
> ...


Thank you for the response and thoughts  

When I shop for produce my eyes tend to grow larger then my stomach and unfortunately that means that there are occasions where food & money is wasted. 

I noticed that you're one of the several people who mentioned sweet potato. I have heard that sweet potatoes are healthier then regular potatoes, but do the health benefits outweigh regular potatoes that much? I've always liked sweet potatoes, but whenever I have a choice I tend to always go regular. Should I put my bias tastes aside and make the switch to sweet?


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

rambleonrose said:


> Thank you for the response and thoughts
> 
> When I shop for produce my eyes tend to grow larger then my stomach and unfortunately that means that there are occasions where food & money is wasted.
> 
> I noticed that you're one of the several people who mentioned sweet potato. I have heard that sweet potatoes are healthier then regular potatoes, but do the health benefits outweigh regular potatoes that much? I've always liked sweet potatoes, but whenever I have a choice I tend to always go regular. Should I put my bias tastes aside and make the switch to sweet?


Sweet potatoes I think have so much more flavor, and you can add butter or cinnamon butter to make them more dessert like. Sweet potato fries are one of my favorite foods, too. 

They have a lot more essential nutrients than regular potatoes like carotenoids and potassium to name a few, and they're considered an anti-inflammatory agent, whereas potatoes have been known to be more inflammatory.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Fleetfoot said:


> Sweet potatoes I think have so much more flavor, and you can add butter or cinnamon butter to make them more dessert like. Sweet potato fries are one of my favorite foods, too.
> 
> They have a lot more essential nutrients than regular potatoes like carotenoids and potassium to name a few, and they're considered an anti-inflammatory agent, whereas potatoes have been known to be more inflammatory.
> 
> I'm the same way with food. I buy too much and then a lot of it goes to waste. It's why I started going to foods that can be easily preserved (without all the preservatives) or I plan better on what days I make meals, and then freeze meals if I know I won't eat the same thing the next day, or week.


Oh! I had no idea, thank you. 

I'm not much of a sweets person, I generally go for more savory foods. I'm a big fan of pepper and hot sauce  
I'll give sweet potatoes more of a chance now though! I wonder if hot sauce would be good on them...


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

rambleonrose said:


> Oh! I had no idea, thank you.
> 
> I'm not much of a sweets person, I generally go for more savory foods. I'm a big fan of pepper and hot sauce
> I'll give sweet potatoes more of a chance now though! I wonder if hot sauce would be good on them...


It's worth a shot. Personally....ehh. 

If you're more of a savory person, though, I recommend taking a look at this:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/christinebyrne/sweet-sweet-taters#.ik9QXZ33W


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Fleetfoot said:


> It's worth a shot. Personally....ehh.
> 
> If you're more of a savory person, though, I recommend taking a look at this:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/christinebyrne/sweet-sweet-taters#.ik9QXZ33W


Thanks  I bookmarked that on my computer for future reference. A lot of those looked absolutely delicious, specially 1,2,4,6,13,16,18, & 19. 

The sweet potato brownies reminded me that you can make brownies with almost anything! My mom used to make bean brownies ^_^


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Lots and lots of feta. With cucumber and lettuce. So yummy.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Protein > Soy, Eggs.

Rest, eat whatever you want, no such thing as bad veggies.


----------



## Minerva1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Lots of veggies n eggs. Carrots, broccoli, leafy greens are usually fairly cheap.

White rice (cooked with coconut milk = heaven)
Yogurt (with nuts, berries, bananas = also heaven)
Bacon (just kidding, but really, you should. humans need meat and bacon is awesome)

Wheat based products are a waste of money (in my opinion) as wheat doesn't really nourish your body and it contains anti-nutrients. If you eat a lot of wheat you will feel less satisfied after eating and more frequently hungry because you're not getting properly nourished, more eating required = more monies.

Also, soy is garbage.


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

a package of tofurkey is about two days of sandwiches for $3.


----------



## anonemous (Mar 12, 2015)

Sounds like it would get really hard to stay focused and concentrated in certain times without a straight dose of necessary protein, like fish. 
I am not vegetarian by nature but my eating habits do go some days or meals without ingesting meat products. A great source of cheap vegetables are the frozen produce selection in the stores; a ~10+ oz bag of peas, carrots, corn, etc usually run around US $1 and can last several meals, won't go bad for awhile.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

rambleonrose said:


> Hi, everyone in Health & Fitness!
> 
> I come to you requesting some advice on my grocery store list that I wish to build into a more non-wasteful, vegetarian, preferably healthy, preferably yummy, and preferably non-expensive list/ideas as I've found myself living off of popcorn and pop tarts as of late (not the worst, but I wouldn't recommend this diet to anyone who would like to feel good and healthy).
> 
> ...



Rice, potatoes, bananas.

All extremely inexpensive and vegan. Potatoes are like 10lbs for ($5?). I haven't bought them in a few months so I don't remember. But I think it's about $5 for 10lbs.

That's russet potatoes. They're the best-tasting imo.

Bananas are stupid cheap. Like $0.60 for a lb of organic bananas. (I live in Florida--maybe they're more expensive where you live, idk)

Beans are great and you can buy them in bulk and soak them overnight. Or you can just buy canned ones. Canned vegetables are super cheap (though the dried ones that you soak yourself are cheaper).


----------



## onefivenine (Feb 25, 2015)

If you're into drinking some of your meals, smoothies make a quick snack, or breakfast, convenient for being on-the-go and are easy to vary. Banana-Avocado-Cocoa, Banana-strawberry, etc. Other potential ingredients: unsweetened cocoa powder, kiwis, yogurt, nuts, coconut oil, chia seeds, hemp seeds, sunflower seeds, honey, etc. If you have something rich and fatty like avocado or coconut oil it's pretty filling. 

Hummus can be quickly/inexpensively be made in a blender, and then you can get veggies (carrots, celery, cucumber) to dip it in or spread it on sandwiches (mixed veggie wraps, veggie burgers, grilled cheese etc.) 

Salads are good. I'm not sure about you, but they seem redundant after a while and I become uninspired. My favorite salad to make tastes fancy but is extremely simple to put together, and it hasn't grown on me yet: arugula, cherry/grape tomatoes, pine nuts (toasted if possible,) avocado, tossed with oil and rice vinegar. 

Ok this isn't healthy, but if you're in a pinch, ramen is easy to spruce up with canned/frozen veggies. I've added corn, shredded lettuce, asian stirfry mix, etc. Pretty much the same can be done with boxed mac and cheese.


----------



## MacPherson83 (Mar 13, 2015)

May I recommend.. https://www.poorgirleatswell.com


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

If you are lacto-vegetarian...beans and rice (get some bulk, refrigeratable vegetable broth or not chkn bouillon to flavor your rice), lower sugar peanut butter and jam (yes, you can get the kind without hfcs, just buy store brands), stock up on things like oatmeal, quinoa, polenta, some kind of whole grain bread. ...buy big blocks of cheese (OPPOSED to pre sliced or pre shredded) or Mexican queso fresco (depending on geography) and maybe flour tortillas. Bananas, apples, oranges. Maybe the odd mango or avacado if you live in a warm climate, grapes or something in colder. Carrots and celery, uncut, are very cheap, usually under a dollar. Nuts can get expensive, but small packs of nuts or seeds can be as little as 50-60 cents....for snacks there are small bags of chips 2/$1, Blow Pops are 25 cents each and contain calcium, and occasionally splurge on chocolate. Then you can eat hummus, edamame, buy bags of frozen veggies like broccoli or spinach for as little as $1 each....lentils are great, mac and cheese is better than ramen if you at least have milk and maybe butter or something (Ramen really is shit, approach like a McDonalds cheeseburger, filling but not awesome every day). 

If you eat eggs then there's that with toast or rice. And pasta with sauce. Buy a nice bottle of olive oil, especially if you skip butter. Spices in the bin that you can measure out in small cheap portions are also your friends. 

Make coffee and tea at home. Drink (filtered?) tap water. Give up soda, bottled water and Starbucks.


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

I use lentils as a replacement for minced beef. I've even had meat eaters getting into my lentil fake "bolognese" sauce... the texture is chewy enough without being gross like actual meat. Crushed tomatoes, lentils, onion, a couple of cloves of garlic, some herbs... all pretty cheap where I am at least, and tastes really good. 

Can also use them in for a vegetarian chili recipe. My sister's used sweet potato in vegetarian chili and says it's really good, so it might be worth a shot if you're unsure about the sweetness.

If you ever get your freezer fixed, I make a pretty good fried rice with chopped frozen veggies (peas, corn, carrot, sometimes capsicum, depending on the particular bag I get), a couple of eggs, and rice. Throw on whatever sauce you like (I like a mix of sweet soy (kecap manis??) and sweet chilli). I think in all the places I've lived the Asian grocery store has cheaper sauces than the supermarket, but that probably depends on geography. 

Oatmeal is my breakfast staple. I often mix it with muesli if I want something a bit more substantial. My boyfriend's started making his own muesli because he goes through so much of it - it's pretty expensive at the start, because you have to buy all the nuts and seeds and fruit, but it lasts much longer and you can be sure that there's no extra sugar or other nasties hiding in there. If you're making your own trail mix you can just mix that with rolled oats. 

Not going to comment on fresh produce because I really don't know what it's like over there. Pretty much everything is expensive where I am. I just look at prices and decide whether I can afford it or not.


----------

